# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Instalimi i Apache, Php, MySql, phpMyAdmin

## Miremengjes

Meqe gjuha PHP eshte gjuha kontemporane per programimin e websites tani desha te hape kete teme qe te postohen ketu tutoriale dhe kode te dobishme qe mund tu vlejne anetareve.

Fillimi!

A ka mundesi te na shkruani se si mund te fillojme programimin ne PHP!
E kam fjalen cilat jane softwares qe na nevojiten per te programuar ne PHP dhe si mund ti veme ne pune keto softwares deri sa te shkruajme programin e pare "Hello world".

(Kam programuar ne JavaScript dhe HTML tani kisha deshire te filloja me PHP por hasa veshitersi ne instalimin e serverit dhe publikimin e dokumentit te pare "Hello world". )


Gjithe te mirat!

----------


## edspace

Miremengjes, 

Do shpjegoj ketu menyren qe ndoqa une vete per te instaluar Apache 2.0.49, PHP 4.3.4, MySQL 4.0.18 , phpMyAdmin 2.5.6
Ka pak pune me konfigurimin por cdo gje punon shkelqyer. 

Si fillim shko tek start > settings > control panel > add/remove programs dhe hiqi te gjitha programet me lart nqs i ke instaluar me pare. Gjithashtu fshiji te gjitha dosjet qe kane krijuar keto programe. 

Tani shkarko keta skedare ne kompjuterin tend. 

Apache 2.0.49
http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/mirrors/a...x86-no_ssl.msi

PHP 4.3.4
http://www.php.net/get/php-4.3.4-Win.../from/a/mirror

MySQL 4.0.18 
http://www.mysql.com/get/Downloads/M....zip/from/pick
Mos e mbush formularin, por zgjidh vendin qe eshte me afer.

phpMyAdmin 2.5.6
http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/p...6.zip?download

Te gjithe keta skedare se bashku jane mbi 30MB prandaj eshte mire te kesh lidhje te shpejte me internetin. Me modem 56K do te duhen nja dy-tre ore ti marresh te gjitha. 

Ky eshte hapi i pare. 

Do vazhdoj neser me instalimin e Apache, pastaj PHP, pastaj MySQL, pastaj phpMyAdmin. Ne fund do shkruajme edhe programin e pare ne PHP per te testuar serverin.

----------


## edspace

Kliko dy here mbi skedarin _apache_2.0.49-win32-x86-no_ssl.msi_ per te filluar instalimi. 

*Instalimi - Setup* 
Shtyp butonin "next" 

*Marreveshja e Lishences - Licence Agreement* 
Zgjidh "I accept the terms in the licence agreement" per te pranuar rregullat e programit dhe vazhdo tek hapi tjeter duke shtypur "next" 

*Lexo kete me pare - Read this first* 
Vazhdo perseri "next"

*Informacioni i Serverit - Server Information* 
Tek dritarja "server information" duhet te fusim emrin e rrjetit tone. Psh: Nqs serveri do ishte per forumin shqiptar, atehere ketu do perdornin forumishqiptar.com. Ne rastin tone serveri do jete vetem per te bere eksperimente ne kompjuterin tone dhe nuk eshte nevoja qe te kemi nje adrese ne internet. Prandaj do perdorim localhost ose adresa 127.0.0.1. Qe te dyja referojne te njejtin objekt, kompjuterin ku jane instaluar. 

*Domain:* localhost 
*Server Name:* localhost
*Administrator's email address:* adresen e emailit. 
Une kam perdorur edspace@comcast.net

Kjo adrese eshte e nevojshme per njoftimet qe ben serveri automatikisht tek administratori. psh: Nqs serveri ngarkohet tejmase dhe faqet nuk hapen, apache i dergon emaili administratorit qe te marre masat e nevojshme. 

Nga dy opsionet ne fund te faqes nuk ka rendesi se cilen zgjedh. E para "all users" lejon te gjithe personat qe perdorin kompjuterin tuaj te hapin apache. E dyta "only for current user" te lejon vetem ty ta perdoresh. Ne rastin tone eshte me e lehte qe serveri te filloje automatikisht sa here qe hapet kompjuteri, prandaj do zgjedhim variantin e pare. Pra zgjidh *"For all users, on port 80, as a service"*. Vazhdojme me tej me butonin "next". 

*Tipi i Instalimit - Setup Type* 
Si fillestar qe jemi nuk eshte nevoja qe te ndryshojme asgje prandaj do vazhdojme me "typical". Ky eshte edhe opsioni me i mire per te testuar faqet dhe na siguron qe edhe kur te perdorim nje server te vertete ne internet, faqet do punojne njesoj sic punojne ne kompjuterin tone. Vazhdoj me tej me "next"

*Dosja e Instalimit - Destination Folder* 
Kete mund ta ndryshosh sipas deshires duke shtypur butonin "Browse" por per ta bere me te thjeshte kete guide, po e leme atje ku eshte tek C:\Program Files\Apache Group\
Vazhdojme "next". 

*Gati per te instaluar programin - Ready to install the program* 
Shtypim butonin "install" dhe presim 

*Duke instaluar serverin HTTP Apache - Installing Apache HTTP server* 
Mos bej asgje tek kjo dritare dhe prit sa te kopjohen te gjithe skedaret e nevojshem ne vendin e duhur. Gjate kesaj kohe mund te shikosh dhe disa dritare te zeza qe do hapen dhe do mbyllen automatikisht. Mos bej asgje gjate kesaj kohe. 

*Instalimi mbaroi me sukses - Installation wizard completed* 
Kjo eshte dritarja e fundit dhe tregon se cdo gje mbaroi me sukses. Shtyp butonin "Finish".

----------


## edspace

Gjeja e pare qe do vesh re pas instalimit do jete nje ikone e re tek qoshja e djathte e ekranit, ku eshte ora. Ikona eshte nje pende e kuqe, dhe mbi ate ka nje reth te bardhe me nje trekendesh jeshil. Trekendeshi jeshil tregon qe sherbimi (service) eshte ne pune. Kur sherbimi nuk eshte ne pune, trekendeshi jeshil do kthehet ne nje katror te kuq. 

Per ta vertetuar kete, hap internet explorer dhe shtyp adresen http://localhost/  ose http://127.0.0.1/
Nqs hapet faqja me simbolin e apache, cdo gje eshte ne rregull dhe ne jemi gati te perdorim serverin per faqet html. 

Nqs nuk e shikon ikonen e Apache tek ora, mund te shkosh tek menuja start > programs > Apache HTTP server > Control Apache 
server > Monitor Apache servers. 

Tek e njejta menu mund te hapesh (start), mbyllesh (stop), rifillosh (restart) apachen. Gjithashtu tek start > programs > Apache HTTP server > ... mund te provojme konfiguracionin (test configuration), shikojme gabimet (error logs), si dhe te lexojme manualin ne disa gjuhe (apache docs).

Sherbimi i apachet do hapet sa here qe ti hap kompjuterin. Nqs ke kompjuter te ngadalte ose nuk ke nevoje per apachen gjate gjithe kohes, mund ta ndryshosh konfigurimin duke klikuar dy here mbi "apache server monitor" ne fund te ekranit dhe shtyp butonin services. Tek dritarja e re kliko me butonin e djathte mbi "Apache2" dhe zgjidh "properties".  Tek "start up type"  ndryshoje nga "automatic" ne "manual". Shtyp butonin "apply",  "ok" dhe mbylle dritaren e sherbimeve. 
Dritaren e sherbimeve mund ta hapesh edhe duke shkuar tek start > run > services.msc 

Apachen mund ta hapesh duke shkuar tek start > run >  dhe te shtypesh komanden *net start apache2*. Per ta mbyllur shtyp komanden *net stop apache2*. 

Faqja e hapjes kur ti shkon tek http://localhost/ gjendet tek dosja ku ne instaluam apache: C:\Program Files\Apache Group\Apache2\htdocs

Aty mund te zevendesosh index.html me nje faqen tende. 


```
<html>
    <head>
       <title>Faqe Shqiptare</title>
    </head>
    <body>
         <H1>Mireserdhe ne faqen time!</H1>
         <p>Se shpejti do gjeni edhe me shume informacion.</p>    </body>
<html>
```

Tani qe Apache eshte ne rregull, e ka radhen PHP.

----------


## edspace

Ketu ke nje fotografi ku theksohen disa nga hapat qe kam pershkruar me lart.

----------


## cunimartum

Miremengjes, varet se cfare Sistemi Operativ perdor. Nese po perdor Windows atehere duhet ta instalosh vete. Ne disa te tjera si Mac OS X apo Unix Serverin dhe PHP i ke gati.

Edspace i ka pershkruar shume mire instalimet ne Windows . Shqip dhe hap pas hapi. Megjithate une do te ve nje adrese ketu te cilen e kam perdorur qe kur i kam instaluar ne Windows Apache, Perl, PHP dhe My Sql, lidhja me sa mbaj mend ben vetem per Windows 2000 dhe XP. Eshte sqaruar shume mire, dhe eshte mire sidomos tu vesh emrat direktorive sic rekomandon autori.
http://www.mattjacob.org/server/page1.html

----------


## Gepardi

Une do te sugjeroja nje menyre me te thjeshte.
Ekzistoje paketa instalimi qe instalone automatikisht APACHE + PHP + mYSQL madje + PERL etj.
p.sh. shko ne kete faqe http://www.apachefriends.org/xampp-en.html dhe shkarko njeren nga paketat.
Pastaj do ta kesh shume te thjeshte te instalosh ato qe thashe me lart pasi instalohen dhe konfigurohen automatikisht. kjo eshte perfekte per testimin ne kompjuterin tend te scripteve te ndryshme php.
Keto paketa kane nje readme qe shpjegon ne pak fjale se si ta vesh ne pune dhe te siguroj qe eshte mjaft e thjeshte.

Per "PHP Bundles" Te tjere mund te shikosh ketu
http://www.hotscripts.com/PHP/Softw...Kits/index.html

----------


## Miremengjes

Lum forumi qe ju ka Edspace flm shume per ndihmen.
E instalova Apache server ashtu sic e kisha spjeguar ti dhe punoi per mrekulli.
Kaq ishte tutoriali apo do te vazhdosh me tej deri sa ta nxjerrim ne drite programin e pare " Pershendetje Bote!"?
Flm edhe cunave te tjere qe na ofruan ndihme!

Gjithe te mirat!

----------


## Miremengjes

Hajde cune aktivizohuni edhe ju deri sa te na vini ne hapat e para te programimit ne gjuhen e php pasi instalova serverin dhe e testova cfare duhet te bej?

----------


## edspace

Do ta vazhdoj guiden por kam qene pak i zene keto dite me forumin e ri. Brenda dites sot, do shkruaj edhe instalimin e PHP dhe MySQL. Mos ndrysho gje tek apache deri sa te mbarojme, qe te kemi version identik ne te dy kompjuterat.

----------


## Clauss

per mua tutorial me i mire eshte vete manuali i php. php manual. pervec installimit qe e ka mbuluar 100 edi, php mund te konsiderohen nje gjuhe programmi si gjithe te tjerat. ajo te jep veglat, se cfar do/si/mund te besh e di vetem ti. 
 per te filluar me me elementaret, fillo e bej nje forum te vogel ose nje mini e-bay.  :ngerdheshje:  peace.

----------


## Miremengjes

Ok Edspace !
Urime per versionin e ri te forumit,vura re shume ndryshime pozitive!
Pershendetje
(Ne pritje te guides)

----------


## edspace

*Vendosja e dosjeve*
- Kliko me butonin e djathte mbi skedarin php-4.3.4-Win32.zip dhe zgjidh "Extract All..." 
- Tek dritarja "Extract Wizard" shtyp butonin "next"
- Tek kutia "Files will be extracted to this directory" shtyp *C:\*
- Shtyp butonin "next" dhe prit sa te hapen skedaret.
- Kur te mbaroje, shtyp butonin "Finish" dhe ne ekran do hapen dosjet C:\
- Zgjidh dosjen php-4.3.4-Win32, shtyp F2 ne tastiere dhe shkruaj emrin *php*. Pra PHP gjendet tek C:\php
- Kopjo skedarin php4ts.dll nga C:\php\sapi\ ne dosjen C:\WINDOWS\system32\
- Ne dosjen C:\php\ ndryshoji emrin e skedarit php.ini-recommended ne php.ini
- Kopjoje php.ini nga C:\php\ ne dosjen C:\WINDOWS\
Tani te gjithe skedaret jane ne vendin e duhur. 

*Konfigurimi i PHP*
- Hap skedarin C:\windows\php.ini me notepad. ( start > run > notepad )
- Gjej rreshtin: 
*doc_root =*
dhe ndryshoje qe te duket keshtu:
*doc_root = "C:\Program Files\Apache Group\Apache2\htdocs\"*
- Pak me poshte gjej rreshtin:
*extension_dir = "./"*
dhe ndryshoje qe te duket keshtu:
*extension_dir = "C:\php\extensions\"*
- Gjej rreshtin: 
*session.save_path = /tmp*
dhe ndryshoje qe te duket keshtu:
*session.save_path = "C:\WINDOWS\Temp"*

Nqs perdor Microsoft Outlook dhe ke lidhje me internetin
- Gjej rreshtin: 
*SMTP = localhost*
dhe ndyshoje localhost ne emrin e serverit qe perdor Outlook.
psh: smtp.kompania_e_internetit.com
- Gjej rreshtin: 
*;sendmail_from = me@example.com*
dhe ndryshoje qe te duket keshtu: 
*sendmail_from = me@example.com*
Zevendesoje me@example.com me emailin tend. 
Sa here qe PHP dergon nje email me funksionin mail(), marresit do ti duket sikur emaili ka ardhur nga adresa me lart. 
Keto ishin disa nga konfigurimet fillestare te PHP. 
Shko tek File > Save dhe mbylle notepad. 


*Konfigurimi i Apache*
Para se te perdorim PHP, duhet ti themi Apache si ta perdore ate. 
Kjo kerkon ndryshime te skedarit httpd.conf ne dosjen C:\Program Files\Apache Group\Apache2\conf\

- Hap skedarin C:\Program Files\Apache Group\Apache2\conf\httpd.conf me notepad
- Ne fund te dokumentit shto keto rreshta: 
*
#Konfigurimi i PHP
LoadModule php4_module "c:/php/sapi/php4apache2.dll"
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
*

Shko tek File > Save dhe mbylle notepad. 

Per te aktivizuar ndryshimet, duhet te rifillojme Apachen nga e para. 
Kete mund te besh me nje nga menyrat qe kam pershkruar ne postimet me lart. 
Start > run > net stop apache2
Start > run > net start apache2

*Skripti i pare ne PHP*
Hap notepad, dhe shkruaj kete kod:


```

<html>
    <head>
       <title>Faqe Shqiptare</title>
    </head>
    <body>
    <?php
    //ketu fillon PHP
    
    $urimi = 'Mireserdhe ne faqen time!';
    echo '<H1>' . $urimi . '</H1>';

    $teksti = 'Se shpejti do gjeni edhe me shume informacion.';
        echo '<p>' . $teksti . '</p>';
    
    echo '<p>Me poshte mund te shikoni me shume informaction per PHP</p><br><br>';
    phpinfo();

    //ketu mbaron php
    ?>
    </body>
<html>

```

Shko tek File > Save dhe ruaje skedarin me emrin index.php ne dosjen
C:\Program Files\Apache Group\Apache2\htdocs\

Hap Internet Explorer dhe shko tek 
http://localhost/index.php

Nqs cdo gje ka shkuar mire, do shikosh "Mireserdhe ne faqen time!" 
pa kodin e PHP.

----------


## Miremengjes

edspace rrofsh per guiden!

Por mendoj se kam problem perseri me serverin.
I praktikova te gjitha ashtu sic a kishe pershkruar ti,por tek status bar me del pupla me katror te kuq dhe kur i jap run me del ky gabimi ketu.

----------


## Miremengjes

Nga nje here me del ky error por para atij te parit qe postova.
Ky eshte errori.

----------


## edspace

Hap skedarin C:\Program Files\Apache Group\Apache2\conf\httpd.conf me notepad

Tre rreshtave te fundit qe shtuam per PHP veru nga nje # perpara qe te pezullohen per momentin. Beji si me poshte:

#Konfigurimi i PHP
#LoadModule php4_module "c:/php/sapi/php4apache2.dll"
#AddType application/x-httpd-php .php

Pra me kete menyre PHP nuk funksionon dhe cdo gje duhet te punoje sic punonte perpara se te instalonim PHP. 

Ruaj ndryshime (file>save) dhe mbylle notepad. 
Tani provo dhe njehere te fillosh apache, qofte nga ikona tek ora, ose me komanden
start > run > net start apache2
Pasi te hapet apache shko tek http://localhost/index.html dhe shiko cfare do hapet. 

Nqs apache hapet, atehere e dime qe dicka nuk shkon me PHP.

----------


## Miremengjes

Flm edhe nje here per guiden edspace.
Punoi per bukuri!

(u vonova ne pergjigje se kam qene i zene dhe spara kam qene online)

----------


## cunimartum

Dicka per ata qe perdorin Router.
Ndodh qe Router te bllokoje te tera hyrjet nga jashte neper c'do lloj porte.
Une perdor Di-Link (me sakte Di 604) dhe by Default portat bllokohen nga routeri 
Ne keto raste http://localhost  te con ne Directory Root por kur mundohesh te hapesh rrjetin nga jashte atehere http://num.ip.qe.kam  nuk gjendet.
Kam pare shpesh qe haset ky problem dhe ne keto raste ndiqen hapat sipas manualit te routerit per te hapur portat ose edhe per te bere ndryshime te tjera. Zakonisht shkohet ne http://192.168.0.1 dhe aty ndiqen instruksionet.
Per tu siguruar qe problemi eshte routeri si hap paraprak nga Unix (ose downloadohet nmap ne www.insecure.org per windows) mund te aplikohet komanda nmap -sS -O  localhost
dhe nese aty zakonisht 7-9 porta jane te hapura provohet nmap -sS -O  num.ip.qe.kam  dhe nese portat jane te mbyllura problemi eshte ke routeri.
Kur lozja me pare me keto me acaroi pak nga nervat dhe pasi i gerrmova me nmap e kuptova qe e kishte routeri problemin. Ishalla po i kursej ndonjerit kohe. Kam pare qe kjo pyetje behet shpesh dhe s'para i bihet ne te kollaj.
Miremengjes, filloi te punoj php???

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

Përshëndetje

Do të ishte mirë sikur të vazhdohej edhe me udhëzimet e tjera , për instalimin e  *MySQL* dhe të *phpMyAdmin*.
Në këtë mënyrë do të kompletohej ky _'udhëzues manual'_, i bërë në mënyrë të shkëlqyer.



PrInCiPiEl

----------


## edspace

Versionet e reja të MySql mund ti gjeni tek kjo faqe:
http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/

Për këtë guidë është përdorur MySql 4.0.21 që mund ta shkarkoni në këtë faqe
http://dev.mysql.com/get/Downloads/M....zip/from/pick

- Klikoni mbi adresën më lart dhe merrni skedarin mysql-4.0.21-win.zip nga website që keni më afër. 
- Kur të mbarojë shkarkimi hapeni skedarin me winrar, winzip, ose thjesht duke klikuar dy herë nqs keni windows XP. 
- Klikoni mbi skedarin setup.exe që të fillojë instalimi i MySQL

Më poshtë janë të gjitha hapat e instalimit:

*Mirëseerdhe - Welcome*
- Shtyp "next" për të vazhduar instalimin. 

*Informacion - Information*
- Nuk ka ndonjë gjë me rëndësi prandaj shtyp "next" për te vazhduar instalimin.

*Dosja e instalimit - Choose destination location*
- Nuk ndryshojmë asgjë dhe vazhdojmë instalimin në dosjen C:\mysql duke shtypur butonin "next"

*Tipi i Instalimit - Setup Type*
- Zgjedhim "typical" se kjo është mënyra më e përdorur në sërvërat e internetit dhe garranton që database lokale do punojnë njësoj edhe kur ti transferojmë në internet. Shtypim butonin "next" dhe presim deri sa MySql të instalohet në kompjuter. 

*Instalimi Përfundoi - Setup Complete*
- Kjo tregon që instalimi mbaroi me sukses dhe mjafton të shtypim butonin "finish".

- Rifillojmë windows 

MySql u instalua me sukses por si çdo program tjetër, duhet të hapet në memorje para se ta përdorim. Gjithashtu duhet të ndryshojmë llogarinë e administratorit që të mos lejojmë anëtarë të tjerë të rrjetit për të lexuar/ndryshuar informacion. Këto gjëra mund të bëhen me komanda në dos por në windows mund të përdorim WinMySQLadmin që vjen bashkë me instalimin. 

- Hapeni WinMySQLAdmin tek dosja c:\mysql\bin\
Ky program do instalojë një shërbim të ri për mysql dhe do tu kërkojë emrin e llogarisë dhe fjalëkalimin. 
- Për emrin (username) shkruani *root* dhe për fjalëkalimin shkruani diçka sipas dëshirës tuaj (i lehtë për të mbajtur mënd por i vështirë për të gjetur)
- Shtypni butonin OK dhe do shihni një ikonë të re në formë semafori tek cepi i djathtë i orës. 
Klikoni mbi ikonën dhe zgjidhni "show me" nga menuja për të hapur programin e administratorit të mysql. 
Aty mund të shikoni shumë informacione për konfiguracionin, punën, si dhe statistika për mysql. 
Butoni "Hide me" e fsheh programin në cepin e orës. 
Po të klikoni mbi ikonën do gjeni këto opsione:
hide me/show me - fsheh/shfaq dritaren e programit në ekran
winnt > shutdown this tool - mbyll programin winmysqladmin (shërbimi i mysql vazhdon të jete në punë)
winnt > stop the service - mbyll shërbimin e mysql, database dhe websitet nuk punojnë
winnt > remove the service - fshije shërbimin që mysql të mos hapet automatikisht nga windows

Për ata që pëlqejnë të përdorin dos (start > run > cmd) mund të përdoren këto komanda:

Instalo shërbimin 
c:\mysql\bin\mysqld --install 

Hape shërbimin (nqs nuk është hapur automatikisht)
net start mysql

Mbylle shërbimin
net stop mysql

Fshije shërbimin
c:\mysql\bin\mysqld --remove

Ndrysho fjalëkalimin e llogarisë root
c:\mysql\bin\mysqladmin -u root password fjalëkalimi_im_ketu

Nqs nuk doni që shërbimi i mysql të jetë i hapur gjatë gjithë kohës, hapni start > run > services.msc dhe nga lista e shërbimeve klikoni dy herë mbi mysql. Në dritaren që do hapet, zgjidh "manual" për mënyrën e hapjes (start-up type) dhe shtypni butonin OK. 

Me kaq përfundon guida e mysql. Për të komunikuar me mysql duhet të përdorni gjuhën mySQL që është e ngjashme me gjuhën standarte të SQL por ka më shumë lehtësira dhe mësohet më shpejt. Për më shume informacion mbi mysql, instalimin, konfigurimin, përdorimin, etj, si dhe fragmente të gatshme kodi, mund të vizitoni http://dev.mysql.com/ 

Në postimet në vazhdim do shkruaj edhe për instalimin (dhe mbase përdorimin) e phpMyAdmin që përdor gjuhën PHP për të lehtësuar përdorimin e mysql.

----------

